# 64 or 128mb Ram for €3.00 p/year - UK, Italy, Netherlands (Pure SSD and DDOS protected Options)



## AnthonySmith (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Usually I post the commercial offers here but I thought this time it would be better to make a more community oriented offer which is why this week I am posting the offers from LowEndSpirit.

http://lowendspirit.com is a non-profit project financially backed by Inception Hosting, you get 5 x Native IPv6 addresses and have a shared IPv4 address.

------------------

*Locations and packages:*

*Netherlands - i3d.net - rotterdam*

1 CPU Core

64mb Ram

3 GB HDD Space

500GB @ gbit BW

5 x IPv6

1 x NAT IPv4

*UK - WildcardNetworks - Newcastle Upon Tyne*

1 CPU Core

128mb Ram

3 GB HDD Space

100 GB @ 100mbit BW

5 x IPv6

1 x NAT IPv4

*Italy -  SEflow - Milan*

1 CPU Core

128mb Ram

2 GB Pure SSD HDD Space

500 GB @ 100mbit (DDOS Protected)

5 x IPv6

1 x NAT IPv4

*ORDER LINKS:* http://lowendspirit.com/locations.html

All servers come with IPv4 connectivity with 20 TCP and UDP ports forwarded to your local IPv4 on your VPS, think about the way your home router holds the external IP and your PC has a local e.g. 192.168.0.67 address, this works in much the same way.

If you do not have native IPv6 or an IPv6 tunnel set up at home you can simply connect via the serial console (SolusVM) update your sshd port to one of the ports assigned to you and then connect over IPv4 as normal.

So what if you want to host a website but dont want a funky URL with an odd port number like domain.com:4453 ?, not a problem, you have 2 options.

1) As haproxy runs on all lowendspirit nodes you simply need to request a reverse proxy entry, when your user asks for your domain.com haproxy reads the TCP header finds domain.com and forwards that on to your VPS look at http://forum.lowendspirit.com this sits behind haproxy on a local IP address.

2) If you use cloudflair then you can use the full IPv6 <-> IPv4 translation they offer example here: http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewtopic.php?id=441

*Common uses for these servers include:*

Teamspeak 3 server

Shoutcast

irc clients and bouncers

private proxy

VPN/OpenVPN

Many people buy more than 1 and replicate the data between them for very affordable HA/DC independent websites

Retro game servers

*What you cannot do:*

Tor (of any type)

Open Proxies

Torrents - Yes this means via a VPN/Proxy too

Still not sure if this is right for you? ask any questions you have below or here


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

These are extremely interesting @AnthonySmith.

Nice to see a forum community centered around the offering too!


----------



## peterw (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice mix between ram and bandwith. And three really good locations!


----------



## willie (Oct 10, 2013)

These are awesome.  Reviewed here:

http://vpsboard.com/topic/339-lowendspiritcom-from-inception-hosting/


----------



## Amitz (Oct 10, 2013)

Anthony, how satisfied are you with Seflow? If you do not want to answer here, please kindly send me a private message! I would be very interested in your opinon!


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 10, 2013)

@Amitz very so far, seem like a friendly bunch people people and I like how much back end effort they have put in to their system.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you very much, Anthony!

And network-wise? Have they found a replacement in case that Atrato says "good-bye"?

And support-wise? Can you tell me something about their typical response times to support requests?

Please excuse all those questions, but I am thinking about going them but still hesitate...

Thanks in advance!

Kind regards

A


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 10, 2013)

No problem.

Network is fine, no issues, as far as I know they are introducing level 3 within a few weeks, all support tickets have been attended to promptly (minutes not hours) even outside of normal working hours.

I really cant complain for a self managed service, you get a dedicated IPMI/KVMoIP, access to remote reboots and power port, automated reloads. honestly it is fine.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 10, 2013)

Great, Anthony - Your judgement is very much appreciated! You have been around long enough to be considered a real good source for a review - Thank you for that!


----------



## Nyr (Oct 10, 2013)

I got one of the containers in each location and the project it's simply awesome.

Going back to the really low end services it's great


----------



## Alto (Oct 11, 2013)

Bought one of each location, amazing deal!


----------

